# ferry crossing prices



## cje101 (Aug 1, 2009)

Hi,

We are looking at booking a ferry leaving on or around the 14th August & returning on or around the 3rd September, I currently have Dover - Dunkirk quotes at £54 through the caravan club. We would prefer to sail to Roskoff, St Marlo or Cherbourgh to reduce the travel on the French side, however quotes for these routes are coming in at around £500. Does any one know of any discounted routes or offers which could make these routes ant cheaper??

Chris


----------



## midlifecrisismil (Sep 27, 2009)

Hi there

Sorry can't help with ferry crossings other than to say ours in May are a lot cheaper but you may be better posting this under the France touring topic.

Perhaps a mod will come along and move it.

Milly


----------



## cje101 (Aug 1, 2009)

Thanks for the resonce,
Regards
Chris


----------

